# Autopilot?



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Wondering if any of you guys are running a single I/O motor (no kicker), have an autopilot, and are happy with it? Seriously considering making the plunge as I am sick of trying to keep the boat straight when trolling...would be so much more enjoyable if we could just fish. Besides the roughly $2k, I just have no clue where to start. Thanks is advance! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Absolutely love mine I bought a raymarine sport pilot +


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I put the ray marine smart pilot x-5r on my boat with the rudder positioning sensor. it is a helm operated unit so its probably not as good as some other more expensive units. but it does get the job done. its really nice to be able to just turn the unit on and hit auto and your trolling. it lets us spend our time fishing. but you do have to watch for other boats.

I just took my boat up to calumet marine in calumet il and had them install my unit. 708-862-2407. address is 426 burnham ave calumet city il 60409
sherman


----------

